# Kiesfilter



## Jürgen_asl (29. März 2012)

was bringt eine Kiesfilterung am Ende einer Filteranlage.rentiert sich das, ich hatte bis jetzt immer flache Kisten mit Kies auf dem Beckengrund und __ Brunnenkresse ausgesät jedes Jahr


----------



## Teicher (29. März 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Jürgen,  bei mir ist es in etwa so wie bei dir.  Ich hab 'ne Bach, der ca. 2mtr gefälle hat. 7mtr lang im ganzen und kurvig. Na ja, ich hab so alle 2 mtr 'ne Kies "Stufe" eingebaut, da läuft das Wasser durch den Kies so das man es gar nicht sieht.  Diese "Stufen" sind quasi mein Filter, klingt vielleicht a bisschen komisch, aber funzt prima!  Dazu 'ne Bachlaufpumpe Aquamax 10000 um Wasser vom Teich zum Bach zu beförden.

Schön Tag noch
Jimmy


----------



## Moonlight (29. März 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Ich hatte bis vor 1woche einen pflanzenfilter nach der filterkette. der war 4m x 1,20m x 0,60m und beherbergte 1tonne kies. die pflanzen haben dem wasser nährstoffe entzogen und somit für klares wasser gesorgt. ist schon ne prima sache. nur meiner wird umgebaut . . .ohne kies. die reinigung ist mehr als bucklig.


----------



## Jürgen_asl (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

danke für die Antwort


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Ich war so frei und habe Deine Skizze etwas umgebaut.
So ist er theoretisch absolut easy zu reinigen und genauso effektiv. 

 

Den Zulauf von der Pumpe würde ich ganz unten installieren. Da kann das Wasser von unten nach oben strömen und die Wurzeln haben ausreichend Zeit die Nährstoffe dem Wasser zu entnehmen.
Ich persönlich würde den Boden auch schräg machen und an der tiefsten Stelle einen Bodenablauf oder Adäquates einbauen. Zum Reinigen dann einfach den Zugschieber öffnen und der Sog zieht den Modder raus. Ähnlich dem Bodenablauf im Teich.

Mandy


----------



## Jürgen_asl (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Danke erst mal. Geht mit Bodenablauf schon nicht wegen Bauweise ist mit Beton gegossen und mit Teichfolie bereits ausgelegt daher hatte ich mir schon ähnliche Gedanken gemacht. Mein zweiter Plan sieht so aus. Mir gings nur darum ob Kies für die Filterung geeignet war wegen der geringen Oberfläche. Blähton wäre vielleicht besser geeignet aber kostet mehr, wegen Füllvolumen.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Kies geht genauso gut wie Blähton ... ist nur wesentlich schwerer 
Beim Einbringen und beim Reinigen ...

Ob das so funktioniert ... hmmm, machst Du alles richtig dicht beim Einlauf? 
Also wenn das Wasser dort mit Druck rein geht und auch evtl. die Kammer komplett ausfüllen kann (ringsrum zu und dicht) müßte es funktionieren.
Ansonsten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es bei zu großem Widerstand in der ersten Kammer überläuft.

Wieso machst Du den Rücklauf überhaupt auf Wasserniveau (oder es täuscht)?
Mach ihn paar cm höher ... dann kann das Wasser in den Teich zurück plätschern. 

 

Mandy


----------



## wp-3d (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich war so frei und habe Deine Skizze etwas umgebaut.
> So ist er theoretisch absolut easy zu reinigen und genauso effektiv.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 99168



Hi Mandy,

absolut perfekt, genau so und nicht anders. 

Das Bild gehört ins Lexikon für den perfekten pflegeleichten Pflanzenfilter.


@ Jürgen
wenn kein Bodenablauf mehr möglich ist dann setze einen Schacht für eine Schmutzwasserpumpe.

Die Substratschicht ( gebr. Blähton, Schiefer od. Lava) sollte nicht mehr als 15cm sein.
Die Wurzeln wachsen durch das Substrat und Lochblech und bilden im freien Wasser,
ein für Schmutz undurchdringliches Geflecht.

Die an den Wurzeln in Symbiose lebenden Microorganismen bauen diesen Schmutz in
Pflanzenverwertbare Nährstoffe um und der Restschmutz rieselt zum Boden.

Der Durchfluss in diesem Filter darf nicht zu hoch sein.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*



wp-3d schrieb:


> absolut perfekt, genau so und nicht anders.
> 
> Das Bild gehört ins Lexikon für den perfekten pflegeleichten Pflanzenfilter.



Ähm ... Danke für die  Werner ... 
Für mich die Bestätigung, dass mein Gedankengang bezüglich des Pflegeaufwandes richtig war. 



wp-3d schrieb:


> Die Substratschicht ( gebr. Blähton, Schiefer od. Lava) sollte nicht mehr als 15cm sein.
> Die Wurzeln wachsen durch das Substrat und Lochblech und bilden im freien Wasser,
> ein für Schmutz undurchdringliches Geflecht.



15cm lassen sich auch wenigstens noch ohne Rückenschmerzen reinigen   
Allerdings würde ich das mit der Medienauflage ganz genau planen, überlegen und ausführen. Auflage ja, aber in Teilstücken einzeln herausnehmbar. 
Meine Überlegung dahingehend, wachsen die Wurzeln durch die Medienauflage, wie will man dann die Pflanzen ausdünnen und die Wurzeln ggf. kürzen?! Was tun, wenn die gelöcherte Medienauflage mal mit Wurzeln zugewuchert ist?! 

Würde man zb. Körbe (Apfelstapelkisten) nehmen und einhängen, könnte man die doch einzeln auch wieder entnehmen und völlig problemlos die Pflanzen pflegen und die Wurzeln kürzen.
Damit würde man sich unter Umständen (je nach Beschaffenheit der Körbe) auch eine Medienauflage ersparen ... denn das bischen Substrat ist ja in den Körbchen.

Mandy


----------



## wp-3d (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Würde man zb. Körbe (Apfelstapelkisten) nehmen und einhängen, könnte man die doch einzeln auch wieder entnehmen und völlig problemlos die Pflanzen pflegen und die Wurzeln kürzen.
> Damit würde man sich unter Umständen (je nach Beschaffenheit der Körbe) auch eine Medienauflage ersparen ...





Hi Mandy, 

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

hatte etwas kleinlich gedacht, die Version mit Rahmen und Gitterstapelkisten habe ich schon seit Jahren im Kopf, kann es bei mir aus Platzgründen schlecht umsetzen.

Diese Bauart kann eine komplette Filteranlage ersetzen. 


.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Ich weiß nur noch nicht wie und aus was der rahmen sein sollte. . . vielleicht hast du eine idee?!


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Jürgen,
das letzte Modell scheint mir schon tauglich. Du solltest eine extra Pumpe dazunehmen, die das ganze rückspülen kann.
Die Preisfrage bei dem Blähton / Kies kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Vor ein paar Tagen wollte jemand welchen verschenken. Meinen habe ich zu dieser Zeit beim Discounter als Winterstreu gekauft. (Liapor)

Je nach dem was du vorhast, können auch nur eingehängte Pflanzen schon ausreichen.

Nach dem Filter wird eine extra Belüftung nötig sein. Der O² Gehalt ist danach sehr tief.


----------



## Jürgen_asl (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Danke erst mal für die Tipps. Das mit den Kisten scheint mir auch eine gut Lösung zu sein.Die offenen Seiten
werde ich mit Schaumgummi verdichten.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Jürgen,
von mir auch ein freundliches Hallo !
Ich habe mal eine dumme Frage, weil ich nicht in Deinem Profil "gewühlt" habe: wie wird Dein PF/BF gespeist - direkt aus dem Teich? Dann wird das auch mit Kies kritisch (such' mal dann unter "kolmatieren"). 
Die Empfehlungen mit Blähton/Lava würde ich schon einhalten, zumindest in der unteren Zone des Filters. Anderenfalls ist Effektivität (und damit Pflanzenwuchs) schlechter. Ich werde von meinem Filter fleißig berichten, der ist im Einlauf ähnlich gestaltet wie Deiner. Dabei läuft der größte Teil des Wassers direkt "über" den Filter, und nur ein kleiner Teil unten durch. Sollte dieser kleine Teil in den nächsten Jahren zurückgehen, dann werde ich den Auslauf umbauen, und somit meinen Filter noch einmal auseinandernehmen. rechne also damit, dass Du nicht alles Wasser durch den Filter von unten bekommst. Die Bodenfilter sind so tief, damit der untere Teil nicht "zugewurzelt" wird. Mandys Vorschlag ist daher eine richtig gute Idee , ein paar cm an Tiefe zu sparen (statt 80 cm vielleicht 50 cm).


----------



## Sebbl (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo,

betreibt ihr eure Filter ohne Grobschmutzabscheidung? 
Wie hoch wäre denn der Reinigungsaufwand wenn man das Wasser davor durch einen Trommelfilter reinigt? Müsste doch eigentlich sehr gering sein, oder? Vieleicht alle paar Jahre mal sauber machen? 
Würde mich echt interessieren was ihr davon haltet, oder ob nicht sogar jemand von euch eine gute Vorfilterung hat. 

mfg Sebastian


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Sebastian,
diesen Filter zur Grobschmutzentfernung zu verwenden geht schnell schief.
Auch mit TF sollte man eine Reinigungsmöglichkeit vorsehen, da sich dort die abgebauten Stoffe ansammeln.
Das lässt sich gut mit einer Rückspüloption verwirklichen. Dann läuft er für Jahre seht gut.


----------



## Jürgen_asl (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Ich habe da noch eine Frage kann man einen Schwimmskimmer oder Standskimmer an eine Schwerkraftfilterung anbauen, wenn in der letzten Filterkammer rausgepumpt wird. Funktioniert da auch die Einlauftechnik.Im Zoohandel konnte mir keiner dazu Auskunft geben. Bei mir lief das immer über ein Wandskimmer wie bei große Pool's. Man muste da immer auf den Wasserstand achten. Ich hoffe das das Problem damit gelöst wird. Wenn's funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Jürgen_asl (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Wie gesagt wird mein Wasser über Wandskimmer eingespeist und gelangt über Rohre (Schwerkraftprinzip) in die erste Kammer mit Bürsten, dann in die zweite Kammer mitt Japanmatten dann in die dritte Kammer mit feineren Matten. In der vierten Kammer ist  Lavagesteins und in der fünften und letzen sauberen Kammer eine 3000l Pumpe, wie auf den Skizzen erkennbar ist. In der anschließend großen Kammer hatte ich immer __ Brunnenkresse in Kisten ausgesät und dort eingelassen. (durch Frostschäden immer neu ausgesät) Darum möchte ich es mit einer Kiesfilterung mal versuchen. Vielleicht wird das Wasser dann noch klarer. '*Not macht Erfinderisch!*


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*



Jürgen_asl schrieb:


> Man muste da immer auf den Wasserstand achten. Ich hoffe das das Problem damit gelöst wird.



Ich denke mit dem Standskimmer wirste das gleiche Problem haben. Was die Zeichnung anbelangt, ein Standskimmer hat nur einen Schlauchanschluß und wird in der Schwerkraftvariante keinen Sog aufbauen. Es wird also nicht funktionieren.
Warum nimmst Du keinen Schwerkraftskimmer?

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Profi-Skimmer-160-mit-Reduzierung-160110-schwarz.html

Mit dem funktioniert Deine Zeichnung  ... allerdings nicht mit einer 3000l-Pumpe.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich denke auch, dass du mit einer 3m³ Pumpe in Schwerkraft bei einem Skimmer nicht viel erreichen wirst.
Probiere es mal aus, kann ja sein es reicht dir.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Jürgen,
Deine Lösung kann funktionieren. Voraussetzung ist, dass Du entweder a) den Zulauf vom Skimmer regulieren kannst (ohne das selbiger aufschwimmt) oder b) auf der Druckleitung der Pumpe regelst  (das kostet halt mehr Strom). Der Skimmer benötigt eine gewisse Höhendifferenz in Deiner Pumpenkammer, das ist je nach Typ leicht verschieden (in der Hauptsache abhängig vom Außendurchmesser bzw. der Wandbreite des Skimmers). 
3 m³/h Pumpenleistung können für einige Skimmer etwas knapp sein, das merkt man aber schon selbst .


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Jürgen,

so kompliziert würde ich es nicht machen.

Stell am Einlauf einfach 2 Mörteleimer ineinander, die Du geschickt löchern mußt. 
Das hat den Vorteil, das Du den inneren zum reinigen herausnehmen kannst. Wenn Du nicht Vorfilterst, was ich Dir empfehlen würde, kannst Du Dir in diesen Behältern was einfallen Lassen (Strumpfhose)
Somit kannst Du deinen Filter immer schnell mal reinigen. (Habe ich auch so)

Wenn Du gleich unten einpumpst (Nicht am Ende die Sperre legst), hebt sich der Wasserstand und somit wird am Überlauf immer nur das bearbeitete Wasser abgeführt. Aus diesem Grund würde ich einen Überlauf anlegen (nicht zu klein)

Desweiteren würde ich den Filter aus eigener Erfahrung vollständig mit Kies füllen. Oben auf dem Kies sammeln sich Blatter usw. und drunter lauf t das Wasser. Machst Du es nicht so, pumpst Du nach jedem Windstoß Laub in den Teich.

So ungefähr (Ich hasse meine Homeoffice Tastatur... , drum tschuldschung für das gekrizzel, mir fehlt einfach die Maus um korrekte Linien zu ziehen):
 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Moin,
mal ne ( wahrscheinlich blöde ) Frage zwischendurch:
*Ab wieviel Volumen macht so ein Kies/Pflanzenfilter eigentlich Sinn *? Reichen 2 Stück Mörtelkisten a 90 Liter oder braucht`s mehr `?
Will in meinen Teichanbau Wasser vom alten Teich in den neuen Anbau ( Projekt 2012 ) in einen Pflanzenfilter pumpen.
Der Rückfluß erfolgt via Überlauf zurück in den alten Teich.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Ob 2 Mörtelkisten reichen, hängt von Deinem Teichvolumen und der Wasserbelastung ab.

Für Deine (lt.Profil) 8000l Wasser reichen die nicht. Und wenn da dann noch Fische drin sind erst recht nicht.

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Piddel,

das sehe ich wie Mandy. Ich denke 1/3 der Teichfläche sollte bepflanzt sein. Also bei 8 m² 2,5 m² Pflanzenfilter. Ich rechne die Pflanzen im Teich als bepflanzte Fläche dazu und das Sumpfbeet, sonst komme ich auch nicht auf die Größe.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Moin,
ok - Danke für eure Antworten !
Mein Hintergedanke ist folgender: Im neuen Teich sollen an der "Rück-Wandseite" 2 Mörtelkisten mit großen __ Rohrkolben / SumpfIris rein. Also recht hohe Teichpflanzen als natürlicher Sichtschutz zur Garagenwand hin. Mörtelkisten deshalb damit der Rohrkolben mir nicht die neue Folie angreift.
Und da dachte ich mir, dass eine Speisung mit Nährstoffen aus dem bisherigen Teich zum einem  förderlich für das Pflanzenwachstum ist und zum anderen ich meinen Altteich gleichzeitig filtere.

Besser als nichts - oder ?
MfG
Peter


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Ich habe seit ich einen Teich habe (ähm so ca. 10Jahre) immer __ Rohrkolben im Teich gehabt und der hat nie die Folie angekratzt.
Die Rhizome sind viel zu weich. Sie schieben sich nur in Falten ...  kommen aber immer wieder irgendwie raus ... ohne die Folie zu beschädigen.

Ohne meine Rohrkolben könnte ich mir den Teich auch gar nicht vorstellen, so nackig. Die ziehen ja auch so was von Nährstoffe raus ... prima.

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Peter,

sorum betrachtet hast Du absolut recht.
Bei mir wird die Iris 2 Meter hoch im Pflanzenbach. im Teich höchstens 1 Meter.
Also zum düngen bestens geeignet.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Mandy,

aus dem alten Teich habe ich sicher 1 Tonne Rohrkolben samt Teich beerdigt. 
Es gibt verschiedene Sorten. Die großen (Bekannt aus der Natur) haben schon ganz schöne Rhizome, die auch Folie durchstechen. Ich denke die kleineren Modelle aus dem Handel sind nicht so schlimm.

Evtl. züchtet man ja auch Weichwurzeln, damit es keine Reklamationen gibt.
?

Grüße  

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hi,
@Mandy: es gibt ja viele Meinungen zum Verhalten des Rohrkolbens - möchte auf Nummer sicher gehen - will auch unbedingt welche einsetzen aber safe.....:smoki

@Thomas: der neue Teich-Anbau kriegt ja in der Startphase durch das Einpumpen vom Altteich quasi  gefiltertes Dooping von Nährstoffen  - Mörtelkisten kommen auf jedenfall rein aus bautechnischen Gründen. Und wenn die Dinger schon drinne sind kann ja auch gleich ne gewisse Filterung damit erfolgen.

LG Peter

Skizze folgt


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> aus dem alten Teich habe ich sicher 1 Tonne __ Rohrkolben samt Teich beerdigt.
> Es gibt verschiedene Sorten. Die großen (Bekannt aus der Natur) haben schon ganz schöne Rhizome, die auch Folie durchstechen.



Hey Thomas,

meine Rohrkolben sind aus der N... 
Vor 10Jahren mit 1 Stängelchen angefangen haben sie sich bisher schön vermehrt ... ohne Kollateralschäden 

Mandy


----------



## Jürgen_asl (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Kiesfilter fertig so wie ich mir vorgestellt habe Danke nochmal für die Informationen. zu ersehen auf meinem Profil


----------



## sbecs (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht hier etwas spät aber mal ne Frage: Wozu soll der PF denn dienen? Soll er schönen Pflanzen einen Platz geben also etwas für's Auge sein oder soll er gar Nitrat und Phosphat abbauen und somit den Lebensraum der Fische verbessern und Wasserkosten sparen? Bei ersterem ist alles soweit nachvollziehbar, sollte jedoch die 2. Variante der Grund sein unterläuft hier evtl. ein Denkfehler. Um wirklich mit Pflanzen und demnach deren Grünmasse wirksam die Mengen an Nitrat und Phosphat abzubauen die wir täglich zufüttern und ebenso die durch Kiemenatmung usw entstehenden Mengen müsste dieser Pflanzenfilter ein zigfaches des Teichvolumens besitzen da Pflanzen lediglich zu 3% aus diesen Stickstoffverbindungen bestehen und Phosphat ebenso in sehr geringen Mengen benötigen also nehmen sie auch nicht mehr auf als sie zum Wachstum brauchen, folglich werden dort nur geringste Mengen dieser besagten Stoffe abgebaut. Um dieses wirksam zu entfernen muss man sich der Bakterien bedienen die derlei Arbeit übernehmen da sie davon leben. Dieses erreicht man durch einen Bodenfilter durch den man vorgereinigtes Wasser, möglichst über TF und nachfolgender Biostufe vorgefiltert, am besten im Bypass zum bestehenden Filterkreislauf in nicht zu großer Geschwindigkeit laufen lässt, um Phosphat "ausfällen" zu lassen möglichst noch Eisenerz direkt an den Anfang eingebracht. 
Alles andere ist Wunschdenken und dient wohl eher der Selbstberuhigung man hätte einen ökologischen Teich (klar mit 20 Koi und täglicher Futtermenge von mehreren hundert Gramm auf 20000l).

Das diese BF auch beflanzt werden dient dabei nur der Tatsache dass die Wurzeln immer wieder neue Wege fürs Wasser freiwerden lassen, somit das Substrat gleichmäßig durchströmt wird. Bei vernünftiger Vorfilterung fallen da keine befürchteten Gammelecken an denn dieser Dreck (wohlgemerkt nach 60mikrmeter Vorfilterung) wird ja abgebaut, unser im normalen Leben schon übertriebene "Reinlichkeitswahn" redet uns da bestimmt manchmal dummes Zeug ein.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kiesfilter*


----------

